#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Ημερίδα: Ενημερωτική εκδήλωση για τον Ν.4178/13 από την ΕλΕΜ στην Αθήνα, στις 12.09.2013

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Πέμπτη, 12 Σεπτεμβρίου 2013, 18:00-21:00
*Πού:* Αθήνα, Νίκης 4 Σύνταγμα, Κτήριο ΤΕΕ, 1ος όροφος
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 0¤, πρέπει να σταλεί email στο support@elem.tee.gr με θέμα "Εκδήλωση Αυθαίρετα"

*Διοργανωτής:* *ΕλΕΜ* ("Ελεύθεροι Επαγγελματίες Μηχανικοί", παράταξη του ΤΕΕ.

*Ομιλητές:* Σεραφίδης Θεόδωρος, Κυριακόπουλος Γιάννης, Κλαδάκης Διονύσιος, Ζούλιας Αθανάσιος, Στοφόρος Στέφανος

Τηλ.: 6977.321.303

----------

